# Just Curious



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Just a bit curious and wanted to ask this question. I currently own a bully now that has Razors Edge, Gotti and Monster G in her ped. She is a beautiful dog and very calm and is a great listener. I eventually will be breeding her on her second heat. I have already begun my search for the proper mate for her. I would like to breed her with another dog that is a bit taller so she isn't small. From the looks of her now, she isn't going to be short but I don't think she is going to be that tall, only time can tell. What lines would you recommend. I want to be able to use her for conformation but ultimately, I would use her litter for weight pulling. I want to match her with a good line that will produce, agility with great bone work and strength. Please, only positive feedback as I d not want to deal with ignorance. Thanks for any positive advice.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

second heat????? ok first and foremost, you shouldnt be breeding at the SECOND heat? breeding takes months sometiems even YEARS for the correct pairing. how long have u been with the breed? Do you understand that you own an American Bully NOT an American Pit Bull terrier... Nothin wrong with an Ambully, but just to put tha tout there. 

also, have you gone to any shows? what registry is your dog registered with? ahve u gone to any weightpull events? do u know how much it may cost to produce a litter? what will u do if the bitch decides she doesnt want let the puppies nurse anymore? 

idk man, i would leave breeding to the pros....


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I definitely understand the difference in the 2 breeds but when you think about it, most bullies go back to APBT, including lines such a watchdog and gaff. I have been around the breed since I was a kid but solely in the owning and training aspect. I have never bred in the past but it is something that I am interested in doing now. I have yet to make up my mind on exactly when I will breed her so, the possibility of it being on her second heat is slim right now. Now when it comes to let the breeding be done by pro's, that is a matter of opinion because, I don't believe I have run into anyone with a breeder's degree yet. It's all trial and error and if you look at some of the dogs of the past, they probably couldn't compare to the ones you see today. Again that is my opinion. I am not looking to become a BYB and I have been doing heavy study and research into what I am looking for. It is not something I want to start tomorrow. I want to make sure that when I feel she is ready that I am not just breeding to produce junk. I want to be proud in what is produced. I am not looking to make any money off of her breeding either as I am employed and make sufficient money.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

To be honest the ignorance is coming from you, but we are here to help educate.
Are either dog Health checked? NO genetic defects? No skin diseases in their history? Are their hips and elbows good?

What the purpose of the breeding? Does it better the breed? Are there CH dogs in at least the first four generations? Does she have the desired traits OTHER THAN color that you want to pass on? Is she a good representative of the breed? Does she meet the standards for the ABKC? Do you even know the standard? Do you have homes lined up for all the pups? Do you know how many pups where in her dams and grand dams litters so you know how many to expect?

DId you even read around on this site so that you know the general view on breeding before you posted something like this?

Here's a little education for you

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...s-you-need-know-before-breeding-your-dog.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

She has had all of her tests. They have yet to find any defects in her line as of yet. There are at least 5 CH in her ped now that I can recall. I am not looking for color and her traits I tell you are some of the best I have seen. Even as a puppy which she is now, she has taken every bit of training to it's fullest. She is exercised daily and is showing great signs of agility. She is 1 of 9 in a litter and her Dam is 1 of 10. I have done nothing but read in this entire website. And she definitely meets the standards for the ABKC with no problems. Not to mention both of those links you have put up I have read thoroughly. More than once. As far as homes for the pups is concerned, they will be housed with me until I have found a suitable home for them. I plan on using contracts for all pups and will make sure that they are placed properly if not I will remove them from the homes. I am not looking to just breed and forget. As mentioned earlier, I am not looking to make any money off of her breeding. In fact, my objective is to better the breed itself. I am not those corner hustlers that use a dog for protection. I own plenty of guns for that. I am looking to better the breed and expected better responses than a reprimand. But nonetheless I am sure someone will provide a good response and take the time to ask me questions and help guide me in the proper direction.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Really??

What did her OFA and PennHip come back as? Not many people do them on their Bully's.

No one is repremanding you, ultimatly its your dog you are going to do what you want, but we are all VERY passionate about this breed. We all have our opinions on Bully vs APBT but when it comes down to it if one gets taken out the other goes with. We want to make sure that people that are here do the breed justice and help promote in a good light instead of just adding to the problem by creating puppies that go to irreponsible and uneducated owners.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I do not have that information off hand as I find myself at work right now. Like I said I am looking to better the breed and I completely understand your passion for the breed as I share that passion. I own an APBT as well and I have a picture of him in my profile. I am just looking to get more knowledge and experience so that when the time comes I am prepared. Funny as it may sound but I broke up with my girlfriend because she felt I devoted more time to my dogs than her. I do everything for those dogs and will stop at nothing to better the breed. I read the papers and even have friends that are BYB, not all are completely bad but I would never do what some of those are doing. I have been asked on many of occassions to join their Kennels and refuse to because I refuse to put my 2 little ones into the stereotype that we see today. I want to breed an exceptional companion and working dog. Not just a beast that people are afraid of. Again, I am here to learn and that is why I asked the question. It does not benefit me to go out and just breed her without getting the proper education and I know that. That is my number one reason for joining this site.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I've lost a few relationships to the dogs too, well worth it haha.
How old is she now?


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

She will be 5 months soon. She is a beautiful and very calm. She gets plenty of play time with my other one as he is full of energy. Like I said, I am doing my research right now. Soon as I have a moment, I will list her pedigree up so that you can tell me what you think. I want to nothing more than to better the breed and I think she will be a good foundation for the betterment of the breed. I do have a friend that has a really nice dog. He has watchdog in his ped and looks like he would help produce a nice litter. As I have mentioned before I am not looking to do this tomorrow but I want to be completely ready when she is ready not before then.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Post pictures of your girl


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

been having a hard time doing that. I am still at work right now and every picture that I have attempted to pit up of her keeps telling me is too big. I will see what I can do.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

isnt 5 months too young for those tests? i though at least 2 years of age.
by the way the dogs of past were real pitbulls, working pitbulls.
it would be nice to see a real working bully so im not knocking your goals i actually
hope you attain them and are an example to the bully nation that just breeds for looks.
i just hope you become a little more patient and wait til she is at least 2 years old and health tested before you breed. good luck


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I have given her evey test that she could have at her age and I am consistent with vet followups. Funny as it sounds, she doesn't truly have all the bully characteristics at this point. I think it has a lot to do with the male I have with her. He is very active and keeps her running around so I am hoping that picks a lot of that up and sticks with it. As for the breeding, I am completely undecided as to when but it won't be until I find the right stud with the characteristics I am looking for. I am going to study the stud first before making any decisions on even bringing my female around. She is my baby and as I said, I want her to prodice quality not just a "bad ass looking dog".


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm, here

OFA: History

Penhip Can be does as early as 16 weeks so you could have at that done already.
PennHIP Home


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, Definately the 3rd heat should be the absolute soonest... the 4th is preferable because then you have the time to truely evaluate the dogs temperament, health and working ability. Your pup is going to go through some BIIIG changes in the next year and a half. Please stick around because I would certainly appreciate having some more Am bully owners on this site.... can't wait to see that ped. Who is she registered with? 

i tell you what... I just had a litter from my female... spent well over 1700 on this litter and momma already and I only got three pups. 1 of which is going back to the my females breeder and the other is going home on a spay contract for 600 bucks. The third pup probably will be staying with me. It's a good thing you're not in it for the money because there really isn't any! It's really a gamble like you say... What are your goals with your little girl? She's old enough now that you can start showing her with the ABKC and working towards her CH title so by the time you have that breeding take place you can feel good deep down within yourself that you've truely bred to better the breed. 

The Razors Edge as it's known today isn't a working type dog...not to say that they aren't out there...there are a few exceptions to the rule. They have been bred to be the ultimate family companion. If you are looking to produce athletic bullies I would look into getting a dog from a reputable breeder who focuses on these qualities... watchdog and nevada would be my recomendations.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats what I have been looking to do but it doesn't appear there is anything in Phoenix, AZ until about September or so. She is UKC registered and I will be working to get her ADBA registered shortly and also the ABKC. I plan on sticking around as I like this site. It is very informative. I can see that she has athletic signs but again, I think that has to do with the male I have her with. He is APBT all the way and full of energy. He's been teaching her a lot of things. I of course take time out to train her myself but she will see him jump and she wants to jump as well. Kind of cute watching them grow together.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

It sounds to me like you are on your way to being as responsible as you can. By asking questions here, I would *hope* that people who are current breeders would assist you in the best way possible so that you can get off to the proper start. Breeding seems to be a touchy topic in this forum and I understand the dedication to protecting the integrity of the breed as best as possible. Unfortunately there are TONNES of breeders who breed for the wrong reasons, and to me you do not sound like one of these people. I wish you the best of luck and I hope you do follow the right protocols and be responsible (when/if it happens) in listing your bully dogs for what they *really* are.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh definitely. I would never list my bully as an APBT as I know she isn't. Just the same, I do not see myself advertising them for thousands of dollars. I have seen some of the dogs that some people try to sell for $2000 and I laugh. Most of them wouldn't run a block without catching a heartattack. I put my APBT against most of them and he would run cirles around them. I am hoping that my girl comes out nice and lean as my APBT. She has good signs and I feed her just as I fed him at that age. I don't want a dog that is just going to lay there. I want my dog to want to go out and not just lay around.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I actually think your on the right track. Alot more so than most new people who want to start breeding. Very good of you to be looking at your dogs build and wanting to select a male that will balance her in the way that you are looking for (adding height for example.) I would wait till she is at least 1year to start looking for a stud, so that you can better see her body and how it is developing. Breeding before 2 years old is a very bad idea. Dogs are still puppies under 2 years old and often don't have what it takes to care for or grow a litter and maintain healthy themselves. You have plenty of time so continue to study and learn before you decide that breeding your dog is what you want to do. Also consider the hundreds of dogs that die in shelters every year. There is no need to breed dog to make house pets. Plenty of pets can be found in shelters dieing. So if you are not producing working or competing dogs there is no point to breed.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and I welcome private messages from experienced breeders that can help educate me further.


----------

